# 3 dogs lost in 1 week. (not mine)



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

My mother in law will be losing 3 of her 7 dogs this week. Yesterday she put down her 8 yr old GSD, Shiloh due to his horrible perianal fistulas. They came back with a vengeance and he was a fairly aggressive dog to begin with that she just decided it was time. Her 4 yr old GSD has lymphoma and the vet thought she'd hang in there until spring, but last night she stopped eating (ate nothing today no matter what she was offered) and now she isn't getting up. So she's going to have one last night with her and take her to be put down in the morning. And her extremely old (maybe 18 yrs) Border Collie mix isn't doing well either. She's started having small seizures about a week ago and now she is just not herself at all anymore so my husband and I are going to take her to have her put down on Thursday (she can't handle being there for all 3 in one week). 3 of her other dogs are not far off from this though too - I fear this will be her year of losing dogs. Her wolf hybrid is about 11 and he's just not doing well, still eats and gets around but he's having more and more trouble. Her LHGSD (12 yrs) who was her service dog has HD and is now showing signs of DM - he's lost all muscle tone in his rear legs and drags his rear feet when he walks. Her other GSD is older too - she's about 10 and is doing the best of all of them. I have a bad feeling that this will be a hard year for her. I am on the sidelines looking out for a "replacement" service dog for her - had sent her out to look at a puppy but he had a bad temperament. She is fostering (and now most likely keeping) a GSD mix about 7 mos old through a small local rescue. He won't work out as a service dog but hopefully he'll help take her mind off all this sadness. So anyway keep her and her dogs in your thoughts this week. She is a retired deputy K9 handler and has always been in GSDs (Malinois too, but not since retiring).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh gosh that sounds way past being a rough time! I'm sorry your family is having to deal with this all at once! Definitely not a good start to the year. You guys, especially your MIL are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Michelle, so sorry your mom in law has to send three of her loved ones together. I hope the rest of her pack will give her comfort and the three will run pain free at the rainbow bridge.
She sure does have a pack of needy pups, I hope they won't suffer and they are very lucky to have such a loving caretaker. She sounds like an Angel!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That is just plain awful - it's bad enough to lose one, but three.......I can't even imagine. I am so very sorry - please tell your Mom-in-law that I am thinking of her in this very difficult and emotional time. RIP to the babies going to the Bridge.....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

